# Weird or what?



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

I've just realised that if all goes to plan and ET is on the 27th september my test day is October 11th.

This is the day before the first anniversary of when they removed my tube and lost my baby to the ectopic  

Now I'm starting to have negative thoughts in case I lose any embies I have put back, especially with it being a year since I'd lost the baby. I'm hoping and praying that brightness will lighten up the darkness of whats near.

Love

A very apprehensive and not so positive Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

hey sweetie think positive    it may be a bit wierd with the dates but personally i would see this as my second chance, although i know you can never replace the baby you lost, it would be like picking up where you left off just with a little help, please don't worry bout the whole date thing try and think of it as a positive thing, i know i would.
take care and THINK POSITIVE      
love maz xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Please try not to worry.  I lost my first pregnancy on 29th January 2003. First baby was born on 29th December 2003. ~ 11 months to the day. Miracles CAN happen. All the VERY best to you. Stay positive. Bxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Try not to worry too much hun. As it has been said, miracles can and do happen. 

Keep as positive as you can.

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Vicki honey, just seen this post!

Try not to read too much into dates hun!  I know it's easy to see the negative in them, but there is a positive too!  It could be that it's a good thing that the too dates coincide!  It might mean that your lovely lost angel will be looking out for your new miracles and helping them survive!!!!

I can give you an example.  My dad died when I was 4.  My mum remarried when I was 8 and they went on to have two children together (my lovely half brother and sister).  Anyway, this is where it gets weird!  My sister was born on the anniversary of my dad being killed, and my brother was born on my dad's birthday!!!  So, you see dates are strange!  That could be seen both negatively and positively, but I prefer to think of it that my dad is sort of giving my mum his approval for her new life with her new husband and is watching over us all!

Dont know if that helps any, just hate to think of you being down hun.  

Much love and a million hugs!!
TracyC
xxxxxxx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Vicki, dont worry, your not a negative person!!!

i know that from living with you for the weekend!! so







chin up!!!

 and you know i love ya MILLIONS!!!!!

so stop flapping woman hehe....i'm joking!! youll be fine you always are!!

              
and lots of
           
and
    ​
All my love
Claire


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww thank you girls  

As you say this could be a second chance.


----------

